# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Geneza Pharm Test E Real or Fake?

## babyhulk2020

Can anyone identify if this stuff here is the real deal?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

It appears to be geneza's test e 250 (per labels, font, color, etc) why do you suspect it's bunk?

----------


## babyhulk2020

I'm a noobie... I was just wondering if it was real.

----------


## redz

Looks like Geneza to me. Should be good to go.

----------


## Gaspaco

Looks good to me

----------


## JinNtonic

Geneza was good to me.

----------


## babyhulk2020

Thanks everyone for your reply

----------

